
Typeplate: a typographic starter kit encouraging great type on the web - Tomte
http://typeplate.com/
======
KingScooty
3.5kb minified. Not too bad.

Although there are a few bits in there i'd strip right out, as they're rather
unnecessary.

They claim they're not making any opinionated aesthetic design choices. Yet,
the section about paragraph indenting is totally aesthetic, and personally
their example is harder to read with margin-top disabled and indenting
enabled.

Again with drop capitals. I never see websites using drop caps. They look
ridiculous in the digital world and a waste of precious bytes.

Maybe it's just me being a moody developer, but i wish instead of cramming all
these features into ambiguously named files like 'helpers', 'styles',
'functions', they'd just break each bit into its own named file.

\- settings/colours

\- generic/normalise

\- objects/paragraph

\- objects/list

\- objects/figure

Etc. Etc.

At least then i get exclude the shit i don't want, or import the rules i do
want into my own project without having to include the entire framework.

------
discreditable
I can't help but think that web fonts are more page weight than they are
worth. Is any significant number of your users going to be able to tell the
difference between your 2MB webfont and Arial/Helvetica or Times?

~~~
WorldMaker
On HN I've seen posts from people that have locally installed to their machine
all or the majority of Google Fonts. It's kind of a "best of both worlds"
approach in that you get a speedier web and all the nice typefaces and I've
been debating doing it myself.

It almost seems like a useful browser service to possibly cache common font
CDN fonts all the way into the system font store and maybe for the OSes to
consider adding a lot more of the free as in speech/beer fonts into OS images.

~~~
discreditable
Personally, I set Firefox to use the Croscore fonts and disallow use of any
other fonts. It causes some weirdness with pages that use icon fonts (but for
some reason, not all of them). Overall I like it.

------
jevgeni
This is great.

\- Brings your content forward? Check.

\- Clear documentation? Check.

\- Explains design decisions? Check.

------
z3t4
I think styling should be done with semantics as far as possible (avoiding
classes).

One thing that you should look out for is that many users run on low
brightness and has a lot of glare. So (while the lower contrast is better on
high-end screens) you want as much contrast as possible!

------
lubomir
Nice.

I had serious trouble with the demo, though. In order to figure out the
switches at the top I had to dig in the code. Apparently when it displays
_off_ , it is actually _on_. A little color would help here.

------
tempodox
Raising consciousness for typography is a good thing and urgently overdue.

Every frigging wiki software I know uses Arial, of all things, for body text.
Can you believe that? A wiki as the kind of software where text plays the most
central role of all, whose primary purpose is to have users read it over and
over, and the programmer's best idea is to make the worst parody of a shit
font nightmare ubiquitous.

Yeah, we're in dire need of more font awareness.

------
Drup
Am I the only one that was slightly taken aback by the casual use of the word
"bitch" in a document that is mostly formal and well articulated?

------
thenomad
I actually rather wish they HAD included more aesthetic design choices - as
options, at least.

I'm not a typographer. I know I'm not a typographer. If there was a single kit
I could just include in my sites to make it professional-grade readable, I'd
just use it.

Sure, there might be 5% improvements to be made if I spent weeks researching.
But I can use that time more effectively elsewhere.

